# Asus X99-A II - New bios to fix Intel microcode and overclocking!



## Manaberry (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi there,

For people like me who did the update to Windows 1903 and then lost their overcloking on 6xxx Intel CPU with Asus Motherboard, there is FINALLY a bios update to fix everything!
I got my overclocking settings back and it does work perfectly (4.2 ghz instead of 3.4). 

I'm pretty there is not that much people in such a situation but for the sake of keywords on the forum, I'm creating this thread


----------



## Nite Sun (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks for flagging this. My board (x99-deluxe II) also has a bios update available. Hopefully fixes the overclock/windows update issue on my system too, will report back


----------

